# WIN XP Update funktioniert nicht mehr



## Ralle (23 Dezember 2013)

Bei einigen meiner VM habe ich WinXp SP3. Seit einiger Zeit funktioniert das MS-Update nicht mehr, weder automatisch, noch manuell über den iExplorer.
Im Netz findet man dazu so einige Hinweise, aber bisher hat nichts geholfen, es scheint so, als wenn ich mich bei MS nicht mehr auf den Update-Server komme.
Die Update-Homepage erreiche ich noch, aber die Suche nach neuen Updates rödelt dann ewig und findet nichts.
Außerdem startet immer der Dienst svchost.exe (Einer von mehreren) und versucht ebenfalls Updates zu ziehen, was dann zu 100% Last und einem einschlafenden XP führt. Einzige Abhilfe bisher, den zugehörigen Dienst abschalten.

Nun ist das vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm, im April ist eh Schluß, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden.

PS: Leider war mein Rechner mal kurzzeitig an einer Domäne und der Domänenrechner hat dann die Updates auf den Domänen-Server umgestellt. (ohne Nachfragen, :-( ) Das habe ich wieder abgeschaltet, aber ohne Erfolg auf die Updates vom MS-Server.


----------



## bike (23 Dezember 2013)

Kommt mir mehr alswie bekannt vor.  
Abhilfe ist bzw war bei uns dass man zuerst den IE updated und dann erst den Update für das OS startet.   

Ich hoffe es hilft.      

bike

btw: Warum geht jetzt der Zeilenumbruch nicht??????


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Kommt mir mehr alswie bekannt vor.
> Abhilfe ist bzw war bei uns dass man zuerst den IE updated und dann erst den Update für das OS startet.
> 
> Ich hoffe es hilft.
> ...



Leider nein, IE8 hab ich neu installiert, half nicht, aber ich teste es noch einmal auf einer 2. VM.


----------



## Boxy (24 Dezember 2013)

Kann es ggf. daran liegen das XP Support vom M$ eingestellt wurde?


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Kann es ggf. daran liegen das XP Support vom M$ eingestellt wurde?



Das soll doch erst ab April 14 sein, oder?


----------



## bike (24 Dezember 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das soll doch erst ab April 14 sein, oder?



Also bei mir funktioniert es.
Das wegen April 2014 sehe ich noch nicht, da im industriellen Umfeld XP wohl noch länger im Einsatz  bleiben wird.


bike


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2013)

W7 und W8.1 geht es bei mir auch, na mal sehen, im Moment lade ich die W7-Platte mit Siemens voll, das dauert so seine Zeit, danach werde ich mir Xp non einmal ansehen und wenn nicht…

@bike
Lt. M$ ist im April Schluß, ich finde das auch nicht besonders klug und gut, warten wir mal ab, was genau passiert.


----------



## GLT (24 Dezember 2013)

@Boxy
Am 8.4.14 endet der Support für Win XP SP3 (und auch Office 2003).

Bei den Oktober-Updates scheint wohl was schief gelaufen zu sein.
Deaktivierung des automatischen Updates - aktuelle Updates einspielen - dann wieder auf Auto löste bei den betroffenen Rechner das Problem.

Scheinbar ist im November mit IE8-WindowsXP-KB2888505-x86-DEU.exe die Ursache behoben.


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2013)

GLT schrieb:


> @Boxy
> Am 8.4.14 endet der Support für Win XP SP3 (und auch Office 2003).
> 
> Bei den Oktober-Updates scheint wohl was schief gelaufen zu sein.
> ...



Jep, das hatte ich auch schon versucht, aber anscheinend reicht das bei meinem System tiefer, alles funktioniert, nur Updates werden entfach nicht geladen und svchost schluckt 100% der Leistung des Systems. Abschalten des Dienstes hilft hier, aber Updates hat man halt keine mehr. Vielleicht gibt es ja nochmal ein abschließendes Update-Paket, aber daran glaube ich nicht wirklich.
Aber da im April ja der Support endet, mach ich mir nun nicht mehr die Mühe, das zu fixen, ich nun muß ohnehin auf W7 wechseln, mit W8 geht ja Siemens-seitig offiziell noch gar nichts und bei jedem Update die Installer zu manipulieren und zu hoffen, dass alles funktioniert ist für den prof. Einsatz auch nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## gravieren (28 Dezember 2013)

Hi Ralle


Schau doch mal welchen IE du aktuell hast.
Dann  noch das XP-System.

Installieren --> möglicherweise Fehler beseitigt !

http://search.microsoft.com/de-de/DownloadResults.aspx?rf=sp&q=kb2879017


Notfalls dieses Pack noch drüber:
http://winfuture.de/downloadvorschalt,2136.html


Bei mir funktioniert es. 

Gruß Karl


----------



## ducati (29 Dezember 2013)

Also ich hatte unter XP schon verschiedene Male das Problem mit den Windows Updates. (Auch unter Win7 schon das eine oder andere Mal). Im Internet findet man verschiedene Lösungsansätze, welche mal funktionieren, mal nicht. Mit den ganzen "Lösungsansätzen" verfrickelt man sich das System aber schonmal schnell.

Wenn es wichtige VMs sind, würd ich die evtl. mal neu aufsetzen, oder sind das Clones von "real"-PCs?

Gruß.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2014)

*XP Update funktioniert wieder*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte die beschriebenen Probleme mit dem XP Update. Microsoft hat aber anscheinend
endlich gemerkt, das hier etwas falsch läuft. Seit dem letzten Microsoft Update Tag (traditionell jeweils
der zweite Dienstag im Monat), also der 14.01.2014 funktioniert das XP Update wieder.
Also einfach mal ausprobieren ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2014)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> der zweite Dienstag im Monat), also der 14.01.2014 funktioniert das XP Update wieder.
> ...



Aber nur noch drei mal, denn am 8. April ist dann Schluss:

http://windows.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/help/what-does-end-of-support-mean


----------



## ducati (19 Januar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Aber nur noch drei mal, denn am 8. April ist dann Schluss:



Hmm, verstehe ich das richtig, ab dann kann man *keine* Updates mehr beziehen, oder ab dann gibt es *keine neuen* mehr?

früher war es doch so, dass es nur keine neuen mehr gibt.

Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, verstehe ich das richtig, ab dann kann man *keine* Updates mehr beziehen, oder ab dann gibt es *keine neuen* mehr?
> 
> früher war es doch so, dass es nur keine neuen mehr gibt.
> 
> Gruß.



Sind Updates nicht immer neu? 

OK, wenn ich eine Kiste wiederherstellen muss, brauche 
auch die alten Updates, soweit verstanden.

Das Hauptproblem ist doch ein anderes:

Wenn MS bei aktuellen Systemen einen Bug beseitigt, 
können böse Buben und Mädchen rausfinden, ob es den 
bei XP auch gab äh gibt. 

Deshalb sei jedes XP ab April 2014 ein erweitertes 
Sicherheitsrisiko. Sagen die Experten, ich halte mich 
da raus.


----------



## ducati (19 Januar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> OK, wenn ich eine Kiste wiederherstellen muss, brauche
> auch die alten Updates, soweit verstanden.



Jo, genau darum geht es mir, kann ich dann wenigstens noch die Updates bis Stand 8.4.2014 runterladen, oder gibt's garnichts mehr?

Glaub, so richtig hat das niemand verstanden, finde nirgends konkrete Hinweise dazu...

Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

hier steht, dass die *automatischen* Updates abgeschalten 
werden, d. h. das System hät sich selbst nicht mehr aktuell.
Macht ja auch Sinn, wenn es nichts Neues mehr gibt.

Manuelle Updates sollten noch möglich sein, so als finales 
Update. Gibt es derzeit auch noch für W2000:

http://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=18997


----------



## gravieren (19 Januar 2014)

Hi

WIn XP installieren.

1. SP3 installieren.  (Oder noch besser, Win XP SP3 installieren)
2. Updatepacks installieren z.b. von hier.    http://winfuture.de/downloadrubrik,21.html
    (Rechner braucht NICHT online sein --> mit einer Datei z.b. bis zum 15.01.2014 aktuell sein !)

Gruß Karl


----------



## ducati (20 Januar 2014)

Jo, die Updatepacks sind auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert. Da ja Microsoft noch kostenpflichtigen Support für WinXP weiterhin anbietet, landen ja evtl. wichtige Updates auf diesem Wege in den Updatepacks.

Evtl. stell ich auch das eine oder andere auf Win Server 2003 R2 um, da geht der Support noch bis Juli 2015. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat. 

Für Rechner, die nicht am Netzwerk hängen ist's eh egal.

Gruß.


----------



## PeterHollanda (20 Januar 2014)

xp is nicht mehr da ab 08-04-2014  aber

[h=1]Microsoft: You will still need to activate Windows XP after April 8th with a fresh install[/h]
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsof...dows-xp-after-april-8th-with-a-fresh-install#!


----------



## Licht9885 (20 Januar 2014)

Hallo 
das verstehe ich jetzt grad nicht so ganz: 

Man kann ab dem 08.04.2014 Windows mit einer neu Installation aktivieren?


----------

